# Unga returning for senior season



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=272&sid=9345605


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Shocking!!! Thats awesome!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

> Unga returns with the chance to become only the ninth player in NCAA Football Bowl Subdivision history to gain 1,000 yards or more in four seasons. Players who have accomplished the feat include Tony Dorsett (Pittsburg, 1973-76), Amos Lawrence (North Carolina, 1977-80), Denvis Manns (New Mexico State, 1995-98), Ron Dayne (Wisconsin, 1996-99), Cedric Benson (Texas, 2002-05), DonTrell Moore (New Mexico, 2002-05), Tyrell Fenroy (Louisiana Lafayette, 2005-08) and Damion Fletcher (Southern Mississippi, 2006-09).


That stat may mean little since most of the top tier do not stay for four years, but a nice achievement regardless.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I am shocked and I personally think it is a bad decision on his part. He is a great back and I wish him the best, until he plays USU or Utah. :mrgreen: :wink: :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I just hope he doesnt make the same mistake that Sam Bradford made.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I just hope he doesnt make the same mistake that Sam Bradford made.


Or maybe even McCoy? Lots of things to consider, I think I would have done the same in his position.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

What kind of back do you all think he's capable of being at the next level? Is he NFL starter potential?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> What kind of back do you all think he's capable of being at the next level? Is he NFL starter potential?


I don't think he is a starter, but I think he will see playing time.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

As a Cougarfan, I'm happy he'll be back. With new QB and TE, we'll need an experienced running back. And with him playing in his 4th year, any career records he ends up with can be chiseled in stone at LES. He is a lot of fun to watch and wish him well. 

That said, I would have understood had he chosen to opt out of his senior year. He has been a little fragile this past year and in that world, a guy has to make his money when he can because that high school coaching gig he'll have when he's done won't pay the bills.

As for his future in the NFL - Similar to Reno Mahe maybe. Play a few years as back up RB, kick returner, maybe slot back/backfield receiver - something like that. Mahe wasn't great in the NFL, but he did play for five years at the highest level. Not too shabby.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> a guy has to make his money when he can because that high school coaching gig he'll have when he's done won't pay the bills.


Talk about hitting me where it counts. That hurt.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> > a guy has to make his money when he can because that high school coaching gig he'll have when he's done won't pay the bills.
> 
> 
> Talk about hitting me where it counts. That hurt.


Sorry Dogger. Didn't mean any offense. Teaching salaries suck. I totally respect any guy that supports his family on that. You are a better man than me. I was talking with my wife yesterday - one thing I really enjoy better than what I do, is teaching. But the money sucks. So I totally respect anyone that makes it. Hats off to you Dogger, and any other teachers we have here.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Ah, I know the score. Of course there's no offense taken. Back to Harvey Unga-

I don't think he has the speed to be an every down back in the NFL. He's talented enough to carve out a niche for himself like Fahu Tahi has done. I'm sure the scouts want to see him make it through a season without injury. Unga has a few things going for him beyond the obvious (strength and the ability to run through a hole). He has a good set of hands as a receiver out of the backfield, has been used in reading and blocking blitzes, and almost never loses yardage when the defense collapses on him.


----------

